# Ich bastle mir einen Alt-Rechner für GANZ alte Schätzchen zusammen.



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2016)

*Ich bastle mir einen Alt-Rechner für GANZ alte Schätzchen zusammen.*

Angetrieben durch den Bald auf Steam? Zehn aktuell sehnsüchtig erwartete PC-Umsetzungen-Thread spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir für ganz alte Sachen - die heute nur schwer oder kaum zum Laufen zu bewegen sind - ein einfaches Mini-System aus gebrauchter Hardware zusammenzusetzen.

In erster Linie sollen darauf Win98 und WinXP betrieben werden, in zweiter sollte darin ein mATX-Board mit AGP-Graka-Unterstützung werkeln, damit ich darin eine alte Voodoo2/3 oder eine GeForce 2MX oder dergleichen einsetzen kann.
Maximal 100 Euronen würde ich mir diesen Spaß an der Freud kosten lassen wollen.

Bei meiner ebay-Recherche bin ich auf folgende Komponenten gestoßen:

Mainboard (mit Athlon-CPU und RAM)

Asrock Motherboard K7S41GX mATX + 2GB-RAM + Athlon XP 2200+CPU + ZALMAN Lüfter | eBay

für ca. 25,-€ (bei erfolgreichem Runterhandeln)

Gehäuse

Yeong Yang YY-7301 Slim Desktop (Passend mATX MB 244x244mm) (gebraucht) | eBay

25,-€

Netzteil

HEC TFX Power Supply PSU Netzteil 300W HEC-300FE-2RX | eBay 

15,-€

Graka

3dfx Voodoo 3 3000 | eBay

10,-€

Macht zusammen also in etwa 75,-€. IDE-HDDs sind bei mir bereits vorhanden, alte Überbleibsel aus Altrechnern.

Frage: Würde das soweit gut zusammenpassen? Ist es unerheblich dass das Board seitlich etwas kürzer ist als die fürs Gehäuse empfohlene Abmessung?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. Januar 2016)

Hat das NT die richtigen Anschlüsse P-ATA ? Kann ich auf dem Bild leider nicht so richtig erkennen.

Was hat es denn mit dem Board auf sich ? Keine Standardgröße ?

Bei Win 98 gibt es evtl. Hardware Limits HDD zum Beispiel liegt es bei 128 GB / FAT 32.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Hat das NT die richtigen Anschlüsse P-ATA ? Kann ich auf dem Bild leider nicht so richtig erkennen.
> 
> Was hat es denn mit dem Board auf sich ? Keine Standardgröße ?
> 
> Bei Win 98 gibt es evtl. Hardware Limits HDD zum Beispiel liegt es bei 128 GB / FAT 32.


Zum Netzteil habe ich folgendes:

Compucase HEC-300FE-2RX 300W TFX12V in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich

Zum HDD-Limit: Unbedenklich, da ich die Festplatte (160GB) eh teilen würde, damit käme es zu keinen Schwierigkeiten. Das was Win98 nicht mehr verarbeiten kann bekommt automatisch XP.

Das mATX-Board ist 244mm x 198mm groß, beim Gehäuse heisst es das Board müsse eine Größe von 244 x 244 mm groß sein. Darum frage ich mich ob das so arg wichtig ist, ich denke mal wenn es so an sich darin montierbar ist und ich mit dir 3 Board-Pins und die Nutzfläche spare... Ist doch genauso wie wenn man in ein gängiges ATX-Gehäuse auch kleinere Formate einbaut, nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

Beim Gehäuse ist sicher BIS 244x244 gemeint, denn das sind die offiziellen Maximalmaße für mATX


----------



## Batze (25. Januar 2016)

Versuch mal bei der Graka eine GF2 GTS oder GTS Pro/TI/Ultra oder ähnliches zu bekommen. Lass blos die Finger von Voodoo 3 oder diese GF2 MX. Die waren damals schon der letzte abgespeckte Müll und mit der Voodoo3 gab es massive Treiberprobleme.
Eventuell käme noch eine GF 3 in Frage, da hättest du auch noch DX 8 Support, falls es bei den Spielen doch mal in ein jüngeres Jahr gehen sollte.
Hier hab ich mal auf die schnelle gefunden.

Grafikkarte Nvidia GeForce3 Ti 200 Pro in Nord - Hamburg Fuhlsbüttel | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
GeForce 3 TI200 in Sachsen-Anhalt - Oschersleben (Bode) | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Geforce 3 Ti 200 in Rheinland-Pfalz - Winterwerb | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...a-geforce-3-ti-200-1gb-ram/411232312-228-1967


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. Januar 2016)

Was das Gehäuse betrifft: siehe Herbboys Antwort....alles andere wäre wirklich merkwürdig.

NT dürfte passen, so wie ich den heise online Link verstanden habe 

Graka...habe ich sicher welche auf Vorrat. mal kurz geschaut... eine Geforce 4200 TI mit 128 MB / AGP wäre da( Länge ca. 20 cm). Testen könnte ich die aber erst heute Abend, und nur wenn Bedarf besteht. Laut Nvidia gibts für Win 9X/ME Force Ware Driver.
Evtl. noch ein oder zwei andere Karten, aber auch das kann ich erst später nachschauen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preis :Geschenkt !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Versuch mal bei der Graka eine GF2 GTS oder GTS Pro/TI/Ultra oder ähnliches zu bekommen. Lass blos die Finger von Voodoo 3 oder diese GF2 MX. Die waren damals schon der letzte abgespeckte Müll und mit der Voodoo3 gab es massive Treiberprobleme.
> Eventuell käme noch eine GF 3 in Frage, da hättest du auch noch DX 8 Support, falls es bei den Spielen doch mal in ein jüngeres Jahr gehen sollte.
> Hier hab ich mal auf die schnelle gefunden.
> 
> ...


Eine GeForce wäre überhaupt wohl besser, und wenn mich meine Erinnerungen nicht täuschen hatten auch die GF2/4-Karten noch als letzte Grakas die 3DFX-Schnittstellen unterstützt. Zumindest weiss ich noch dass ich vor Jahren noch eine alte Krücke von Lenovo-Notebook mit integriertem GF2-Chip (oder war es gar GF4?!) hatte, und darauf lief MGS super - mit 3D-beschleunigter Grafik.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Was das Gehäuse betrifft: siehe Herbboys Antwort....alles andere wäre wirklich merkwürdig.
> 
> NT dürfte passen, so wie ich den heise online Link verstanden habe
> 
> ...


Wichtig wäre für mich zu wissen ob diese wie 3DFX-Karten einsetzbar ist, also direkte (Open?)Glide-Unterstützung. Hoffe ich vertu mich da nicht. Puh, diese Unsicherheit, weil das schon so lange her ist...
Aber wenn ja nehme ich das Geschenk liebend gerne an.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. Januar 2016)

Man kann fast alle Karten wie eine wie eine 3DFX-Karte einsetzen. Da muss man natürlich emulieren, klar, nur eine 3DFX ist eine echte 3DFX....


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glide_Wrapper 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openglide


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2016)

Naja, ich werde dann einfach mal schauen müssen. Sicher bin ich mir aber definitiv dass ich MGS 3D-beschleunigt zuletzt auf einer GeForce betrieben habe, die letzte Voodoo3 die ich hatte war es nicht.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. Januar 2016)

Die 4200 TI ist leider vom Tisch. Der Lüfer dreht, nur leider keine Bildausgabe mehr 

Eine Geforce FX 5200 passiv, wäre aber zu haben, und mit Funktion.

Die ATI Karte fällt offensichtlich nicht in dein Beuteschema wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Enisra (25. Januar 2016)

ein Punkt den man nicht vergessen sollte bei alten Rechnern:
Eine Soundkarte!
Auch wenn man sich heute so halbwegs mit dem Onboardchip zufrieden geben kann und jenachdem bei den ganz teuren MBs auch die gleichen Soundprozessoren verbaut werden, früher war das nicht so unbedingt der Fall


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ein Punkt den man nicht vergessen sollte bei alten Rechnern:
> Eine Soundkarte!
> Auch wenn man sich heute so halbwegs mit dem Onboardchip zufrieden geben kann und jenachdem bei den ganz teuren MBs auch die gleichen Soundprozessoren verbaut werden, früher war das nicht so unbedingt der Fall


Zuerst würde ich den Mainboard-Sound testen. Wenn der nix taugt kann ich mir da immer noch Gedanken drüber machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2016)

Was mir gerade am Board auffällt:
Keine Batterie drin? Okay, Knopfzellen haben wir genug in unserem Haushalt, daran wird es ja nicht scheitern.

Aber kann der Anbieter ohne diese überhaupt die Funktionstüchtigkeit des Boards so einfach bejahen? Denke mal ohne Batterie läuft da doch nix, wie also testen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Die 4200 TI ist leider vom Tisch. Der Lüfer dreht, nur leider keine Bildausgabe mehr
> 
> Eine Geforce FX 5200 passiv, wäre aber zu haben, und mit Funktion.
> 
> Die ATI Karte fällt offensichtlich nicht in dein Beuteschema wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe.


Halte die mal noch beiseite. ^^
Ich werde noch ein wenig rumstöbern und dann mal schauen was ich so zusammenkriege.


----------



## Vordack (26. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was mir gerade am Board auffällt:
> Keine Batterie drin? Okay, Knopfzellen haben wir genug in unserem Haushalt, daran wird es ja nicht scheitern.
> 
> Aber kann der Anbieter ohne diese überhaupt die Funktionstüchtigkeit des Boards so einfach bejahen? Denke mal ohne Batterie läuft da doch nix, wie also testen?



Der Rechner strartet ohne Batterie, es werden die BIOS Einstellungen beim runterfahren nur nicht gespeichert.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (26. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Halte die mal noch beiseite. ^^
> Ich werde noch ein wenig rumstöbern und dann mal schauen was ich so zusammenkriege.



Jupp, werde am Wochenende wohl den "Free Givaway" Thread straten. Ich probier das halt einfach mal...die Graka halte ich dann noch zurück, kein Problem.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2016)

Gehäusemäßig hab ich mir jetzt doch was anderes angelächelt:

Aerocool Cs-101 Micro-ATX Gehäuse - schwarz günstig kaufen

Kostet nicht viel mehr als dieses Gebraucht-Ding bei ebay, ist neu und sieht besser aus. 
Und es passt ein normales SFX-Netzteil rein, wovon ich zufälligerweise noch eines über hab. NT-Extra-Kauf also gespart.

Aber: Das Teil hat schon einen Netzteil-Anschluss, obwohl keines drin ist? 
Oder wird das NT direkt davor "angedockt"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (26. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gehäusemäßig hab ich mir jetzt doch was anderes angelächelt:  Aerocool Cs-101 Micro-ATX Gehäuse - schwarz günstig kaufen  Kostet nicht viel mehr als dieses Gebraucht-Ding bei ebay, ist neu und sieht besser aus.  Und es passt ein normales SFX-Netzteil rein, wovon ich zufälligerweise noch eines über hab. NT-Extra-Kauf also gespart.  Aber: Das Teil hat schon einen Netzteil-Anschluss, obwohl keines drin ist?  Oder wird das NT direkt davor "angedockt"?




Sieht verdammt danach aus  / Edit: kann man evtl. den Stecker abschrauben und dann wäre der Slot doch auch frei oder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. gute Wahl in Sachen Optik


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Sieht verdammt danach aus  / Edit: kann man evtl. den Stecker abschrauben und dann wäre der Slot doch auch frei oder ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denkbar. Zumindest die naheliegendste Erklärung.


> btw. gute Wahl in Sachen Optik


Reiner Zufallstreffer, ebenso die Optik. ^^
Auf jeden Fall schön schlank, die abgerundete Front ist auch sehr nett.

Ich wollte nur mal sehen ob es auch Neu-Teile um die 25-30 Euro gibt, und dieses passt wunderbar ins minimal gehaltene Budget. Dazu noch ein 5,-€-Gutschein den ich eben via Newsletter-Anmeldung kassiert hab... Perfekt.


----------



## Batze (26. Januar 2016)

Der Netzstecker scheint da wohl angebracht zu sein weil das eigentliche Netzteil weiter hinten reinkommt. Da scheint also intern ein NT Verlängerungskabel zu laufen.
Denn genau da wo der Stecker angeschraubt ist passt kein NT rein, da ist schon das MoBo. Und hätten sie ein Loch da reingemacht wo das eigentliche NT sitzt, wäre das Design für den Arsch gewesen wenn an einer schönen flachen Gehäuse Stelle, die auch noch oben liegt, auf einmal so ein blödes Netzkabel rauslugt. Also in meinen Augen eine gute Lösung für ein wie ich finde auch schönes Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (26. Januar 2016)

Sieht nett aus. Aber brauchst du dazu dann nicht Grafikkarten in Low-Profile-Größe?
Ich hab den Thread im Mittelteil aus den Augen verloren, aber an eine LP-GeForce oder 3Dfx-Karte kann ich mich eigentlich nicht erinnern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus. Aber brauchst du dazu dann nicht Grafikkarten in Low-Profile-Größe?
> Ich hab den Thread im Mittelteil aus den Augen verloren, aber an eine LP-GeForce oder 3Dfx-Karte kann ich mich eigentlich nicht erinnern.


In der Gehäuse-Info steht nix davon dass eine LP-Graka vonnöten ist. Und ich hab mal probeweise ein paar alte Karten (besagte FX5200 von GTAExtremeFan u.a.) und deren Höhe liegt so im Schnitt bei 10 cm.
Meinst du wirklich dass es nicht für solche Normen geeignet ist?


----------



## svd (26. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, die Gehäuselüfter sehen mir nach 80mm Teilen aus, hab das Datenblatt aber nicht angeschaut.

Es ist halt die Slotblende, die bei LP-Karten kürzer ist. So hab ich hier zB eine HD5450, wo du diese, je nach Bedarf, wechseln kannst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, die Gehäuselüfter sehen mir nach 80mm Teilen aus, hab das Datenblatt aber nicht angeschaut.
> 
> Es ist halt die Slotblende, die bei LP-Karten kürzer ist. So hab ich hier zB eine HD5450, wo du diese, je nach Bedarf, wechseln kannst.


Also in anderen Detail-Angaben heisst es dass die Grakas maximal 240mm lang sein dürfen, von einer Höhenbegrenzung steht da jetzt nix.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2016)

Aerocool Cs-101 Micro-ATX Gehäuse - schwarz günstig kaufen

Shit!!! Niedrigprofil! Hast Recht!

Tja, dann muss wohl eine entsprechende Graka von NVIDIA her, GTAExtremes Karte wird da nicht passen... Oder ich darf das bestellte Gehäuse stornieren und beim alten Teil bleiben.


----------



## svd (26. Januar 2016)

Ja, leider ist dein Traumgehäuse nicht für die geplante Hardware geeignet.

Ich glaube, falls du beim AGP-Slot bleibst, braucht du sowas wie die "Geforce4 MX440", die in niedrigen Auflösungen fast so schnell wie eine "Geforce3 Ti 200" ist, 
je höher die Auflösung wird, sich jedoch "GeForce 2 Ti" Niveau annähert...

oder eine vielleicht gab es noch eine anständigere GeForce FX im LP-Format.

edit: Von der "GeForce 6200" würde ich Abstand nehmen, ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass die sch...lecht ist. Angeblich hat's GeForce-6600-Karten im LP-Format
gegeben. Die würde ich anpeilen, falls noch irgendwo erhältlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, leider ist dein Traumgehäuse nicht für die geplante Hardware geeignet.
> 
> Ich glaube, falls du beim AGP-Slot bleibst, braucht du sowas wie die "Geforce4 MX440", die in niedrigen Auflösungen fast so schnell wie eine "Geforce3 Ti 200" ist,
> je höher die Auflösung wird, sich jedoch "GeForce 2 Ti" Niveau annähert...
> ...


ASUS V9180SE/TD/P/64M/MAX NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 64 MB AGP 8x Low Profile | eBay

Hmm... Für DIE alten Schätzchen würde die wohl auch vollkommen reichen.

... Nee, dann lasse ich das besser. Muss halt ein weniger chices Gehäuse her.


----------



## svd (26. Januar 2016)

Naja, für DOS-Spiele wird die MX440 sowieso reichen, DirectX-Titel spielst du halt auf 1024x768 oder 1280x1024, macht ja nix.

Falls du das Gehäuse wechselst, hätte ich aber irgendwo noch ein Pärchen Voodoo-2-Karten mit je 12MB VRAM, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, die schon entsorgt zu haben.
Dazu, diese in einen Retro-PC zu stecken, bin ich nie gekommen. Schade, "Diablo 2" hat nie besser ausgesehen. Quake-3-Engine-Spiele auch nicht, finde ich zumindest. 


Welches Betriebssystem benützt du nun? Windows 98?
Falls es nämlich dich XP wird, gibt's ja auch günstige DELL-Rechner oder ähnliche, die eine gute Basis auf Core2Duo bildeten.
Du wärst zwar genauso auf Low-Profile-Grafikkarten angewiesen, könntest, dank des PCIe-Slots, allerdings auf ein breiteres Angebot zurückgreifen.

Die richtig bockigen Spiele laufen unter XP natürlich trotzdem nicht, da schmeißen auch alle Kompatibilitätsmodi das Handtuch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Naja, für DOS-Spiele wird die MX440 sowieso reichen, DirectX-Titel spielst du halt auf 1024x768 oder 1280x1024, macht ja nix.
> 
> Falls du das Gehäuse wechselst, hätte ich aber irgendwo noch ein Pärchen Voodoo-2-Karten mit je 12MB VRAM, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, die schon entsorgt zu haben.
> ...


Dual-OS! Also Win98 *und* WInXP. Habe ich früher auch so gehandhabt, und bis einschließlich der Pentium4/Athlon XP-Zeit kam ich damit auch bestens hin.

Es sollten wenn schon AGP-Karten sein, denn nur darauf liefen die Glide-Spiele wie MGS1 und Co. noch mit voller Unterstützung, sonst hast du langsamen SVGA-Pixelbrei.


----------



## svd (26. Januar 2016)

Du hattest aber schon eine echte 3Dfx-Karte gehabt und nicht nur emuliert? Wenn du "Glide" im Zusammenhang mit "nicht-notwendigerweise-Voodoo-Karten" verwendest, verwirrt mich das. 

Hmm, dann nimm einfach eine MX440. Achte halt darauf, dass du ein Modell mit 128-bit Speicherinterface bekommst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Du hattest aber schon eine echte 3Dfx-Karte gehabt und nicht nur emuliert? Wenn du "Glide" im Zusammenhang mit "nicht-notwendigerweise-Voodoo-Karten" verwendest, verwirrt mich das.
> 
> Hmm, dann nimm einfach eine MX440. Achte halt darauf, dass du ein Modell mit 128-bit Speicherinterface bekommst.


Ich hatte eine Voodoo1,2 und 3. Danach kam die NVIDIA-Palette, und die ersten Geforce-Versionen (bis Geforce4, meine ich) haben zum großen Teil noch die 3DFX-Schnittstelle unterstützt, alle Karten danach nicht mehr.
Darum lief MGS1 ja auch mit einer Onboard-GF4 eines alten IBM Thinkpad.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Januar 2016)

Ich schätze ich werde auf ein Cube-Gehäuse umsatteln, eine andere sinnvoll-kompakte Form wird sich für mich wohl nicht finden lassen.


----------



## Doselator (28. Januar 2016)

Denkst du auch an einen schicken 17" Röhrenmonitor?  Sonst kommt doch das Feeling gar nicht auf... und bei den GraKas braucht du eh was mit VGA-Anschluss


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2016)

Doselator schrieb:


> Denkst du auch an einen schicken 17" Röhrenmonitor?  Sonst kommt doch das Feeling gar nicht auf... und bei den GraKas braucht du eh was mit VGA-Anschluss


Röhre muss nicht sein, auch wenn ich diese alte Technik, so ganz ohne Schliereffekt und so, schon ein wenig vermisse. ^^

VGA kann ja problemlos mit einem DVI-Adapter versehen werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2016)

So, Gehäuse ist bereits im Haus. Gott, ist das Ding klein... Geradezu niedlich. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



matx-Mainbord mit ner Pentium4-CPU und 2 GB RAM ist dank einer Ebayerin auch seit heute unterwegs. 

Da mir zuletzt noch einfiel dass in meinem alten Kinderzimmer des Elternhauses noch 2 Rechner ungenutzt stehen habe ich auch noch Gelegenheit zum Aussschlachten. Da wird sich bestimmt ein Netzteil mit ausreichender Watt-Leistung finden.
Wenn dann alles passt muss ich nur GTAExtremeFan wegen der alten NVIDIA-Graka anstubsen. 

Über eine Sache musste ich mir aber zuletzt Gedanken machen:
Ich werde ja ein Dual-System (Win98 und WinXP) aufsetzen. Mit dem aktuellen Asus-TFT den ich habe sollten beide Betriebssysteme doch klarkommen und ihn über einem Standard-Plug'n Play-Treiber akzeptieren, oder?
Falls nicht (und falls es Probleme in Richtung VSync o.ä. geben sollte), gibt es dafür nicht dafür spezialisierte Tools wo man die direkte Monitor-Unterstützung direkt ansprechen bzw. erzwingen kann? Ist PowerStrip dafür noch gut zu gebrauchen?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da mir zuletzt noch einfiel dass in meinem alten Kinderzimmer des Elternhauses noch 2 Rechner ungenutzt stehen habe ich auch noch Gelegenheit zum Aussschlachten. Da wird sich bestimmt ein Netzteil mit ausreichender Watt-Leistung finden.
> Wenn dann alles passt muss ich nur GTAExtremeFan anstubsen wegen der alten NVIDIA-Graka anstubsen.



Auch chic  

Kein Problem, NT`s  in ATX Format ca. 14 cm X 15 cm wären auch da.

Zum Monitor gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu. Mein aktueller Monitor (ACER) hat noch keinen Rechner / OS verweigert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Zum Monitor gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu. Mein aktueller Monitor (ACER) hat noch keinen Rechner / OS verweigert.


Das beruhigt ungemein.


----------



## Batze (6. Februar 2016)

Schickes Gehäuse.

Zum Monitor, also anschließen wirst du ihn auf jeden Fall können.
Einzig bei W98 könnte es Probleme mit alten Treibern und der Auflösung 16:9 geben. Und überhaupt Treiber sammeln gehen. Da würde ich mich jetzt schon mal auf die Suche nach W98 Fan Pages machen um da alles an alten Treibern herzubekommen was es noch gibt.
Bei XP sehe ich Null Probleme. Zu diesem System gibt es immer noch alles was man sich denken kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2016)

So, soweit alles im Haus. Beim Ausschlachten wegen des Netzteile bin ich sogar über meine gute alte Soundblaster 16-Karte gestolpert, kommt ja wie gerufen. [emoji5]

Heisst also: Heute Abend, spätestens morgen Schraubendreher, Kabelbinder und Pinsel zum Entstauben zücken und aufbauen. Mann, was hab ich Lust darauf... ^^

Als Graka setze ich vorübergehend eine GT660GT ein, damit ich mit den beiden OS vorankomme. Wird aber nicht lange drin bleiben, da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin dass MGS nicht darauf anspringt.

Als, Kollege GTAExtremeFan, sag mir was ich dir an Versandkosten-Vorschuss geben soll und ab mit deiner Graka, welche ich herzlichst gerne annehme. [emoji6]


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2016)

Wir wollen aber alle zumindest ein paar Pics sehen vom Endprodukt, also da kommst du jetzt nicht drum rum.
Ausreden werden alle abgeschmettert und haben keine Gültigkeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wir wollen aber alle zumindest ein paar Pics sehen vom Endprodukt, also da kommst du jetzt nicht drum rum.
> Ausreden werden alle abgeschmettert und haben keine Gültigkeit.


Vom Kasten? Vom Innenleben? Oder Screenshots von Win98/XP?! 

Ich mach extra für dich eine Bild-für-Bild-Abfolge des Aufbaus. Deal?


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2016)

Jo, das ist ein Deal....
Wollen doch mal sehen wie du an die Sache ran gehst.
Ich hoffe das alles so klappt wie du dir das vorstellst und alles so läuft wie gedacht, wir drücken dir alle jeder 2 Daumen.


PS: Falls du Treiber brauchst und nirgendwo her bekommst, melde dich. Habe auch so eine alte Kiste (Win 98, DOS), noch älter, und könnte eventuell Helfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> PS: Falls du Treiber brauchst und nirgendwo her bekommst, melde dich. Habe auch so eine alte Kiste (Win 98, DOS), noch älter, und könnte eventuell Helfen.


Ich komme gerne darauf zurück, wenn's hakt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Als Graka setze ich vorübergehend eine GT660GT ein, damit ich mit den beiden OS vorankomme. Wird aber nicht lange drin bleiben, da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin dass MGS nicht darauf anspringt.
> 
> Als, Kollege GTAExtremeFan, sag mir was ich dir an Versandkosten-Vorschuss geben soll und ab mit deiner Graka, welche ich herzlichst gerne annehme. [emoji6]



Du verwirrst mich  Was ist den eine GT660GT für ein Modell ? Meinst du eine 6600 GT...? eine 660 (PCI) dürfte ja wohl nicht in den Slot passen.

Ich brauche nur eine Adresse(Privat /Firma/Postfach) für den Versand. Die Karte kann ich als Maxi Brief verschicken...also Kohle lass mal stecken, wir regeln das irgendwann mit einem Key, die du hier ja auch manchmal raushaust


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Du verwirrst mich  Was ist den eine GT660GT für ein Modell ? Meinst du eine 6600 GT...? eine 660 (PCI) dürfte ja wohl nicht in den Slot passen.


Übler Schreibfehler, natürlich meinte ich 6600GT. [emoji6] 


> Ich brauche nur eine Adresse(Privat /Firma/Postfach) für den Versand. Die Karte kann ich als Maxi Brief verschicken...also Kohle lass mal stecken, wir regeln das irgendwann mit einem Key, die du hier ja auch manchmal raushaust


Zu gütig von dir. Thema Key - kein Problem, hast bei einem Wunschtitel absolutes Vorrecht. [emoji5]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2016)

Leider musste ich den Aufbau der Alt-PCs kurz vor Schluss abbrechen. 

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktueller Zustand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr enger Raum zwar, aber es klappt doch ganz gut. Alles sitzt, alles passt. 
Es fehlt nur noch das Netzteil, doch jetzt folgt das ABER:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Öffnung ist so geformt dass mein durchs Ausschlachten besorgtes Netzteil nicht reinpasst. Nicht wegen der Form, sondern weil es hinten 2 Anschlüssen hat, einen für die reine Energie-Speisung und einen Eingang für ein Zusatzgerät (siehe erste Bild oben), was früher bekanntlich der Monitor war. Und genau diese beiden Anschlüsse ecken an der Gehäuse-Öffnung an.

Ach so ein Schiet... Jetzt muss ich wieder tagelang warten und mir ein anderes Netzteil besorgen, obwohl ich alles parat hatte.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Öffnung ist so geformt dass mein durchs Ausschlachten besorgtes Netzteil nicht reinpasst. Nicht wegen der Form, sondern weil es hinten 2 Anschlüssen hat, einen für die reine Energie-Speisung und einen Eingang für ein Zusatzgerät (siehe erste Bild oben), was früher bekanntlich der Monitor war. Und genau diese beiden Anschlüsse ecken an der Gehäuse-Öffnung an.
> 
> Ach so ein Schiet... Jetzt muss ich wieder tagelang warten und mir ein anderes Netzteil besorgen, obwohl ich alles parat hatte.



Junge Junge...Du frisst wohl das Glück mit Löffeln was ? 

Ich habe hier ein FSP Group NT mit 280 Watt, wahrscheinlich kaum in Betrieb gewesen...da liegt der Anschluss *WAHRSCHEINLICH *derart günstig, dass das passen könnte. 

FSP Model No : FSP280-60PNA-I (PF)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2016)

Kann ich das Angebot ernsthaft noch annehmen? Du überlässt mir doch schon deine alte GeForce.

Aber wenn du eh keine Verwendung dafür hast... Sehr gerne.

Aber ich bestehe darauf die Versandkosten zu übernehmen. Sonst laufe ich Gefahr hier als Schmarotzer durchzugehen, mir reicht der Titel "Sparfuchs" völlig. ^^


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Februar 2016)

Ich sitze hier auf einer Hard- uns Software-Bar  Aber erst solltest du mal genau messen....also die Aussparungen im Gehäuse, bis jetzt habe ich nur geschätzt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier auf einer Hard- uns Software-Bar  Aber erst solltest du mal genau messen....also die Aussparungen im Gehäuse, bis jetzt habe ich nur geschätzt...


Kann dir die Abmessungen heute Abend geben. Bin jetzt unterwegs mit Sohnemann, okay?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann dir die Abmessungen heute Abend geben. Bin jetzt unterwegs mit Sonne kann, okay?



Kein Thema...schätze mal eher Sohnemann ? "Basteltag" im Keller ist bei mir immer Sonntags  Steht aber "Funktion OK" drauf...sieht gut aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2016)

Also dieses hier?
Könnte tatsächlich genau passen. Aber was ist für ein Ding direkt über dem Netzkabel-Anschluss? Ob sich das entfernen lässt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also dieses hier?
> Könnte tatsächlich genau passen. Aber was ist für ein Ding direkt über dem Netzkabel-Anschluss? Ob sich das entfernen lässt?
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, sieht exakt aus wie meins. Das ist ein 12 V Anschluss. Wenn das Gehäuse etwas biegsam ist, kannst du den unterm "Blech" verschwinden lassen. Höhe ca. 2 - 3 mm. Ob sich der entfernen lässt, schau ich mir mal genauer an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ja, sieht exakt aus wie meins. Das ist ein 12 V Anschluss. Wenn das Gehäuse etwas biegsam ist, kannst du den unterm "Blech" verschwinden lassen. Höhe ca. 2 - 3 mm. Ob sich der entfernen lässt, schau ich mir mal genauer an.


Biegsam... Naja, auch wenn es "nur" ein Alugehäuse ist könnte es trotzdem und ausgerechnet wegen dem Ding da eng werden. [emoji51]


----------



## svd (13. Februar 2016)

Was ist mit deinem SFX-Netzteil? Ist da zufällig ein Adapter auf ATX dabei?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Biegsam... Naja, auch wenn es "nur" ein Alugehäuse ist könnte es trotzdem und ausgerechnet wegen dem Ding da eng werden. [emoji51]



Deshalb wären die Maße von der Aussparung ja auch so wichtig. Ich würde dann eine Schablone auf Papier zeichnen, und die verfügbaren NT`s kurz auf Kompatibilität checken


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Was ist mit deinem SFX-Netzteil? Ist da zufällig ein Adapter auf ATX dabei?


Hab keine SFX-NTs. Sowohl das vom Ausschlachten als auch meine Reserve-Modhlar-NT von Sharkoon sind ATX, letzteres wollte ich mir aber für den nächsten Skylake-Rechner aufsparen. Der Alt-PC braucht keine 500 Watt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Deshalb wären die Maße von der Aussparung ja auch so wichtig. Ich würde dann eine Schablone auf Papier zeichnen, und die verfügbaren NT`s kurz auf Kompatibilität checken


Wenn der Kurze im Bett ist liefere ich die Maße.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2016)

So, hab jetzt mal fix eine Skizze gemacht, so genau wie es mir eben möglich war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das hilft beim Vergleich.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt mal fix eine Skizze gemacht, so genau wie es mir eben möglich war.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffe das hilft beim Vergleich.



Den 12 V Anschluss bzw. das Stück Plastik habe ich gestutzt.Nach außen steht also nichts mehr ab. Einen kleinen schwarzen Tape-Strip drüber, und gut ist. Bilder hänge ich heute Abend an. Ich habe jetzt noch eine kleine Fahrt vor mir


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Februar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Den 12 V Anschluss bzw. das Stück Plastik habe ich gestutzt.Nach außen steht also nichts mehr ab. Einen kleinen schwarzen Tape-Strip drüber, und gut ist. Bilder hänge ich heute Abend an. Ich habe jetzt noch eine kleine Fahrt vor mir


Echt edel von dir dass du dir soviel Mühe meinetwegen machst. 
Nun mach erst mal das was für dich heute noch anliegt. Ich kann warten.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. Februar 2016)

Alles klar !

So...den 12 V Anschluss hätte manb entweder nicht entfernen dürfen oder das NT war schon vorher defekt...

Egal...die Lösung steht in Form eines Delta NT`s bereit, und hat ca. 340 Watt. Die Anschlüsse liegen direkt in der MItte, nebst 0/1 Switch

Graka und NT habe ich dann noch kurz unter Last getestet. Alles ok. Bei der Graka dürfte es sich sogar um die 128 Bit Version der FX 5200 handeln.

Wenn du damit einverstanden bist, kann ich die Sachen wahrscheinlich am Dienstag, nach Feierabend in die Paketstation bringen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maße NT 15 X 14 X 9 cm

Graka ca. 17,5 X 12 ( Blende) ca. 2 cm Höhe


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Februar 2016)

Damit bin ich mehr als einverstanden. 
Und wie gesagt, die Versandkosten gehen auf meine Kappe. Ich bestehe darauf.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (16. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Damit bin ich mehr als einverstanden.
> Und wie gesagt, die Versandkosten gehen auf meine Kappe. Ich bestehe darauf.



Moin !

Bis ca.18h oder 19h, hast du noch Zeit für ein Veto, falls dir noch was aufgefallen ist. Danach wird es verschickt. 

Wenn das Zeug lebendig angekommen ist, regeln wir das mit den Versandkosten - keine Angst


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Bis ca.18h oder 19h, hast du noch Zeit für ein Veto, falls dir noch was aufgefallen ist. Danach wird es verschickt.


Nope. Der Rest steht ja bereits, und noch mehr kann ich nicht von dir verlangen.


> Wenn das Zeug lebendig angekommen ist, regeln wir das mit den Versandkosten - keine Angst


Aber auf jeden. Und wie ich dir schon per PN schrieb, wenn du einen Steam-Account hast, dann nenne mir deinen Usernamen. Umso einfacher hab ich es dich mit einer kleinen (oder größeren) Steamkey-Aufmerksamkeit größzügig zu entschädigen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. Februar 2016)

Das Paket ist auf dem Weg  Viel Spass !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2016)

http://gifsec.com/wp-content/uploads/GIF/2014/11/Dance-Dacing-Moves-Oh-yeah-GIF.gif?gs=a


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2016)

Denke heute müsste GTAExtremeFans Paket kommen. 

Trotzdem wollte ich etwas Vorarbeit leisten, darum hab ich mein vorhandenes Netzteil einfach drangeklemmt und neben dem Gehäuse gestellt, damit ich schonmal die Betriebssysteme installieren kann.

Tja... Schätze ich muss nochmal (!) zu meinen Eltern und mir eine uralte PS/2-Tastatur ausleihen, über keine meiner kabellosen Tastaturen konnte ich den DOS-Boot-Bildschirm verlassen bzw. den Bootvorgang fortsetzen.

Mensch, Mensch, Mensch... Was waren die alten Rechner echt zickig, hab ich wohl glatt verdrängt... Oder aber dieser hier will mich einfach nur ärgern...


----------



## McDrake (20. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Denke heute müsste GTAExtremeFans Paket kommen.
> 
> Trotzdem wollte ich etwas Vorarbeit leisten, darum hab ich mein vorhandenes Netzteil einfach drangeklemmt und neben dem Gehäuse gestellt, damit ich schonmal die Betriebssysteme installieren kann.
> 
> ...


Das Problem hatte ich noch bei meinem letzte PC.
Als ich dann diesen PC, auch schon vier (?) Jahre alt, im BIOS mit der Maus bedienen konnte, war ich hin und weg 


Habe aber jetzt noch eine Tastatur mit PS2-Anschluss für den Notfall (oder aus Nostalgie...)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich noch bei meinem letzte PC.
> Als ich dann diesen PC, auch schon vier (?) Jahre alt, im BIOS mit der Maus bedienen konnte, war ich hin und weg
> 
> 
> Habe aber jetzt noch eine Tastatur mit PS2-Anschluss für den Notfall (oder aus Nostalgie...)


Joah, ist wohl doch ratsam sowas nicht zu entsorgen/zu verschenken. ^^
Ich hoffe nur ich dass ich nach BIOS-Umstellung gewohnte USB-Technik (USB-Funk Adapter mit kabellosem Tastatur+Maus-Set) verwenden kann. Wenn mich der Rechner jetzt noch dazu nötigt eine Kugelmaus anzuschaffen dreh ich wohl am Teller...


----------



## Batze (20. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn mich der Rechner jetzt noch dazu nötigt eine Kugelmaus anzuschaffen dreh ich wohl am Teller...


Hier nimm die, hat sogar noch schönes Retro Design. hahaha, ich lach mich weg. http://www.chip.de/ii/615920128_c4c5e4b1c4.jpg


----------



## svd (20. Februar 2016)

Vlt. findet sich in der Community ja auch eine funktionierende Colani-Maus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Hier nimm die, hat sogar noch schönes Retro Design. hahaha, ich lach mich weg. http://www.chip.de/ii/615920128_c4c5e4b1c4.jpg


Von welchem Planeten stammt dieses Ding?!


----------



## Batze (20. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Von welchem Planeten stammt dieses Ding?!


Das glaubst du mir nie, wenn ich den dazugehörigen Text poste von welchem Peripherie Weltkonzern dieses Teil Stammt, irdischer Planet.



Spoiler



*Logitechs* erste Maus erscheint 1982. Die P4-Maus ist eine der ersten kommerziell verfügbaren Geräte und für den Gebrauch mit Grafik- und Netzwerk-Stationen vorgesehen. Der Preis damals: 299 Dollar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2016)

Ein Hoch auf den technischen Fortschritt... Und noch mehr auf den stylischen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2016)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an meinen GTAFan-Freund. Das Netzteil - ich zitiere hierzu Nicolas Cage alias Castor Troy aus "Face/Off" - "passt wie ein Kondom".  
Graka sieht auch sehr gut aus, aktiv antesten kann ich es aber erst wenn ich die PS/2-Tastatur die kommenden Tage aufgetrieben hab. ^^

Ach ja... Ist beim Verpacken mehr ins Paket gelandet als geplant oder warum lag ein Original von *Star Wars - Shadow of the Empire* bei?  

Wie auch immer, ich möchte nun die Versandkosten begleichen und mich mindestens mit einem Steam-Key deiner Wahl erkenntlich zeigen. Oder mir einen Anriss deiner Spiel-Wunschliste geben. 

Also, mir die Infos via PN zukommen lassen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Dankeschön an meinen GTAFan-Freund. Das Netzteil - ich zitiere hierzu Nicolas Cage alias Castor Troy aus "Face/Off" - "passt wie ein Kondom".
> Graka sieht auch sehr gut aus, aktiv antesten kann ich es aber erst wenn ich die PS/2-Tastatur die kommenden Tage aufgetrieben hab. ^^
> 
> Ach ja... Ist beim Verpacken mehr ins Paket gelandet als geplant oder warum lag ein Original von *Star Wars - Shadow of the Empire* bei?
> ...



Ich wollte schon seit längerem bei mir ausmisten( daher habe ich auch SWSOTE beigelegt, und wie gesagt das Angebot gilt ja auch für andere User - WENN es denn angefragt wird 

PM bekommst du wenn die Graka auch funzt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2016)

So, morgen geht's - da morgen komplett frei - endlich zur Sache. Tastatur ist im Haus, Bios und Boot-Vorgang lassen sich fortsetzen. Gut. Dann kann ich morgen mit der Installation der Betriebssysteme anfangen.
Blöd nur: Ich werde dazu ein altes DVD-ROM-Laufwerk vorübergehend ans Board klemmen müssen, das externe Exemplar will die Win98/XP-CD-ROM partout nicht starten, sondern liest sich dumm und dämlich daran fest, als wenn die Scheiben unlesbar wären. Sonderbar nur, dass es an meinem Festrechner hier einwandfrei und sofort anspringt... 

Egal, Medien-Laufwerke habe ich genug. Hoffe nur dass, wenn ich gewisse Spiele installieren möchte, es DANN auch über externes Laufwerk durchführen kann. Jedes Mal ein Einbau-Laufwerk dafür einsetzen wäre höchst ätzend...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2016)

Zwischenstand:

Die Betriebsysteme Win98 und XP stehen. Wobei das XP-Babe einfacher und schneller im Best-Zustand zu versetzen war als Miss98.

Win98 musste ich erstmal über die System-Ini-Anpassung zum Schlucken der 2GB Ram überreden, sonst wollte es sich erst gar nicht komplett installieren. Aber das war bzw. ist nicht die einzige Hürde bei der ich mir den Kopf zerbrechen musste.
Win98 stellt sich bei der USB-Unterstützung äußerst zickig an. Will keinen USB-Stick und auch das externe DVD-Laufwerk nicht erkennen. Schreit dann nach nem USB2.0-Treiber, weiss aber nicht was genau fehlt. Alle Mainboard-Treiber sind drauf, und die Win98-CD hat auch nicht das was scheinbar fehlt. Aber seltsamerweise wird die USB-Maus akzeptiert.... WTF?! *Kopfkratz*
Noch seltsamer: Die Soundblaster128 - keine 16er, mein Fehler - wird nicht korrekt erkannt, spuckt keinen Ton aus. Unter XP dagegen schon... [emoji15] 

Edit:
Wenn's beim ersten Mal nicht klappt, dann eben beim zweiten. Nach einer Neuinstallation von Win98 und Schritt-für-Schritt-Treiber-Fütterung funzt nun auch der Sound. Was USB angeht, darum kümmere ich mich später.

Hach ja, muss dieses störrische Verhalten von Win98 über die vielen Jahre erfolgreich verdrängt haben. Das wird noch ein langwieriges Rumgedoktore... [emoji51]

Positiv dagegen:
Das von GTA-Kollege spendierte Netzteil ist irre leise, wüsste ich nicht dass der Rechner läuft würde ich denken es wäre aus. 
Die FX5200 läuft auch ohne Mucken, allerdings, als ich "Metal Gear Solid" auf XP antesten wollte wurde das Spiel im Software-Modus gestartet. Begründung? Die Grafikkarte müsse mindestens 4 MB (!) Grafikspeicher haben... Unglaubliche 4 ME-GA-BYTE!!! Hallo?! Hab's selten erlebt dass ein Spiel bei mehr als ausreichender Graka-Leistung zu solch verrückten Aussagen kommt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zwischenstand:
> 
> Die FX5200 läuft auch ohne Mucken, allerdings, als ich "Metal Gear Solid" auf XP antesten wollte wurde das Spiel im Software-Modus gestartet. Begründung? Die Grafikkarte müsse mindestens 4 MB (!) Grafikspeicher haben... Unglaubliche 4 ME-GA-BYTE!!! Hallo?! Hab's selten erlebt dass ein Spiel bei mehr als ausreichender Graka-Leistung zu solch verrückten Aussagen kommt.



Ok, mit solchen Problemen ist natürlich immer zu rechnen. Ich schätze mal MGS mag keine dreistelligen MB Werte bei der Grafikkarte, Ich hatte solche Probleme damals mit einer AMD Doppelkern CPU. Angeblich zu wenig Takt/ schwach für Spiele aus den 90`ern 
Hast du nach einem dedizierten Win 98 Treiber für die Soundkarte gesucht ?
Zum USB Problem,hast du schon das BIOS überprüft, ob es da USB-Einstellungen gibt ? Vielleicht kann man ihn damit etwas zwingen...Ich hatte schon Fälle wo USB Anschlüsse per BIOS abgeschaltet waren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2016)

Wie gerade zufällig in meinem  Vorpost aktualisiert, läuft der Sound nun zufriedenstellend. 
Win98 war schon immer etwas blöde Treiber sofort und ohne Beanstandung zu verarbeiten. Viele Neuinstallationen in der Vergangenheit belegen das. ^^

Thema USB:
Im BIOS auf "enabled", schon in der Grundeinstellung. Muss da wohl irgendwie tricksen, oder im Netz nach alternativen USB-Infs suchen die Win98 akzeptiert.

MGS:
Muss vorerst warten.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2017)

Was nimmst Du eigentlich für eine Maus ? Hab festgestellt, daß ältere Spiele bei Mäusen mit optischen Modul statt Kugel "herumspinnen". Aber gibt es überhaupt noch nicht-optische/nicht-lasermäuse ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was nimmst Du eigentlich für eine Maus ? Hab festgestellt, daß ältere Spiele bei Mäusen mit optischen Modul statt Kugel "herumspinnen". Aber gibt es überhaupt noch nicht-optische/nicht-lasermäuse ?


Irgendeine Noname-USB-Lasermaus. Hat zumindest bei allem was ich darauf getestet hab soweit keine Probleme gemacht.

Kugelmäuse sind bei eBay problemlos zu bekommen, u.a. "Neuware". Scheinbar finden sich noch Jahrzehnte alte Restlager. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2017)

Thx. Denn mein PC Spiel "Miami Vice" bekam ich mit Lasermaus nie zu laufen (vermute es liegt an der Maus). Tubbs hat sich da kurz nach Spielstart ständig 360 Grad um die eigene Achse gedreht.


----------



## Batze (11. Dezember 2017)

Versuch mal bei alten Spielen und neuen (Laser)Mäusen die Abtastrate runter zu schrauben. Viele alte Spiele kommen mit der enormen Abtastrate nämlich nicht klar. Also stell da mal auf 100 -200.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Thx. Denn mein PC Spiel "Miami Vice" bekam ich mit Lasermaus nie zu laufen (vermute es liegt an der Maus). Tubbs hat sich da kurz nach Spielstart ständig 360 Grad um die eigene Achse gedreht.


 Du hast aber nicht AUCH noch ein Gamepad angesteckt? Wenn ja => abstecken


----------



## MichaelG (11. Dezember 2017)

*Ich bastle mir einen Alt-Rechner für GANZ alte Schätzchen zusammen.*

Habe gar kein Gamepad am PC. Lenkrad ist auch nicht dran.


----------

